
Ask HN: How do you over come pessimism after failing too much? - techsin101
Yes I know if A has been true in past doesn&#x27;t mean A will be true in future. But what if being logical isn&#x27;t enough.<p>something like this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=RAp4wmb6dpY<p>I thought if i go do something else, like other hobbies then once I come back I&#x27;ll have fresh drive. It helped, but i still dont see any road leading to &#x27;success&#x27;, advantage, hope, etc.<p>maybe i&#x27;ve become more realistic? Huh? lol..
======
jimnotgym
What is the alternative?

Seriously, unless you are thinking about taking the ultimate exit (In which
case go and see a medical professional), what is there to be done but to try
something else?

Have you tried getting a (I don't want to use this phrase) menial job, data
entry, courier, cleaning? That can help you recalibrate what 'sucess' really
means.

~~~
techsin101
wait can you expand on how doing menial job helps? I actually have thought
about doing that. Just to start doing things again.

~~~
jimnotgym
1) It makes your body tired instead of your mind. Give yourself a break, get
proper sleep. There is no worry or decision making required

2) It resets your calibration for what success is. After a month typing data
into a spreadsheet maybe supervising the team doing that looks like a nice
step up? Maybe you would not have seen it as success before? Maybe after a few
months you are running the next level up. Maybe then you see an opportunity
for automation...

3) These kind of jobs are usually fixed hours. Everyone expects you to clock
out and go home

4) Maybe you will find some parts of the job demeaning. Maybe that is the
motivation you need.

Best of luck with it, whatever you decide to do

